# Vermeer disc mower plugs



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm brand new to the group and am in need of help. I have a new Vermeer M7040 disc mower. It plugs up on the end of the bar in tangled alfalfa just going a certain direction. It will accumulate on the end until I raise it up to dump it. Dealer said I needed the wheel on the wheel that acts like a grass board. Well i installed one and that made it worse. Then he said to remove the dunce cap on the end and cut the "bowl" off the top. I'd never get that cut off straight enough to keep it balanced so I don't think I'd better try that. I also have a Vermeer TM800 trail mower and new idea 5409 that zips right through this. Have tried all speeds and all rpms. What is wrong with this brand new pile maker.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is your mower running perpendicular with your tractor? Not sure if Vermeer has an adjustment but maybe you can adjust your sway blocks/check chains and pull the end around even or a little forward.

Plus "pull knob to override stop".... I would fudge a little on RPM's and see if it makes a difference... and push your ground speed......

Do you have a buildup on your cutterbar?

I agree with you about not making modifications.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, a dealer told you to do that to a new machine? That's insane.....welcome to haytalk turtlecreekranch....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, a dealer told you to do that to a new machine? That's insane.....welcome to haytalk turtlecreekranch....


DITTO


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

krone.1 said:


> Is your mower running perpendicular with your tractor? Not sure if Vermeer has an adjustment but maybe you can adjust your sway blocks/check chains and pull the end around even or a little forward.
> Plus "pull knob to override stop".... I would fudge a little on RPM's and see if it makes a difference... and push your ground speed......
> Do you have a buildup on your cutterbar?
> I agree with you about not making modifications.


Yes I have it mounted so I get the most "lead" with the end of the bar. I believe they are pulling at straws with their solutions. Our NI 5409 mower will.do.that if the bushings are wore in the pivots. It will allow the end to trail behind some and drag hay. But not as bad as this new one. Cutterbar is clean. One time across the field I dumped it 26 times.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

turtlecreekranch said:


> What is wrong with this brand new pile maker.


Wait, what? If it is brand new your dealer should be on your property addressing the issue with the cutter himself.


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Might be worth a try. Changing the cutterbar angle. 26 times in one pass would leave me seeing red! Good luck.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

turtlecreekranch said:


> I'm brand new to the group and am in need of help. I have a new Vermeer M7040 disc mower. It plugs up on the end of the bar in tangled alfalfa just going a certain direction. It will accumulate on the end until I raise it up to dump it. Dealer said I needed the wheel on the wheel that acts like a grass board. Well i installed one and that made it worse. Then he said to remove the dunce cap on the end and cut the "bowl" off the top. I'd never get that cut off straight enough to keep it balanced so I don't think I'd better try that. I also have a Vermeer TM800 trail mower and new idea 5409 that zips right through this. Have tried all speeds and all rpms. What is wrong with this brand new pile maker.


Your dealer is an idiot. Pretty bad when a dealer sells a new piece of equipment, doesn't have a clue about making it work and/or won't stand behind their sell.

This is a stretch, but I'm wondering if that outer pod is turning under full power. Partially stripped spline on the shaft powering, maybe a sheared hub where there's enough tightness holding down the turtle to make it spin, but under load is slipping.

Hope you get this sorted out sooner than later.

Bill


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Is outer pod(turtle) turning CCW?


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> Is outer pod(turtle) turning CCW?


Yes it's turning the right way. Ended up finishing with my old mower. I mowed 16 acres with the new one. Used the other where the new plugged. Seems to me that there is just too much crap on the end of the bar to support the tarp. Hay laying the wrong way won't flow and gets caught on it. I've tried to find a Kuhn to look at because I thought that they had the bar completely open on the end. Their tarp is supported way back on the left side and nothing on the right. Could be wrong though. I'm done mowing first cutting so it may not be an issue the rest of the year unless the hay goes down again. Still frustrating.


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

Pictures of the mower


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Since you can not get rid of the cover support on the end, I would jettison the wheel.divider.


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

mike10 said:


> Since you can not get rid of the cover support on the end, I would jettison the wheel.divider.


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

It does it with or without that wheel. In stuff standing straight up it works fine. That goofy shaped tarp support is what need to go I think.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Will the tarp bar support it's self if you removed all the outside parts??


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

SCtrailrider said:


> Will the tarp bar support it's self if you removed all the outside parts??


We had a new iDEA 528 disc mower years ago we took all the support off that far end. It workrd but the bolts holding the tarp frame wouldnt stay tight. It looks like I could take some of the stuff off the end and still have support for the tarp. Like that strap that's a brace. But like I said I'm done with first cutting and the alfalfa may not go down again until next year.


----------



## turtlecreekranch (Jun 13, 2018)

turtlecreekranch said:


> I'm brand new to the group and am in need of help. I have a new Vermeer M7040 disc mower. It plugs up on the end of the bar in tangled alfalfa just going a certain direction. It will accumulate on the end until I raise it up to dump it. Dealer said I needed the wheel on the wheel that acts like a grass board. Well i installed one and that made it worse. Then he said to remove the dunce cap on the end and cut the "bowl" off the top. I'd never get that cut off straight enough to keep it balanced so I don't think I'd better try that. I also have a Vermeer TM800 trail mower and new idea 5409 that zips right through this. Have tried all speeds and all rpms. What is wrong with this brand new pile maker.


The solution was to cut the "cereal bowl" off the end dunce hat. I know it sounds crazy to need to do that to a brand new machine but it solved the problem. However many years ago that was still no problems...


----------

